# MY WORK ! ON CUSTOM WHEELS



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

JUST A TASTE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DAMMM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

REALLY


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I MEAN I COULD SIT HERE AND POST OVER 100 SETS IVE DONE ON THIS SITE ALONE :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OHHHHHH


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I COULD GO ON AND ON


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OK CHRONIC,,,,,I THINK YOUR SMOKIN ABIT TO MUCH IF YOU BELIVE YOU CAN COMPAIR.........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

80 % WAS JUST DONE IN THE PAST FEW MONTHS


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

NICE.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OH MY


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 01:34 PM
> *OK CHRONIC,,,,,I THINK YOUR SMOKIN ABIT TO MUCH IF YOU BELIVE YOU CAN COMPAIR.........
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i love those orange ones, i'm most definately gonna hit you up about some like that in a couple weeks hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

All you hating ass mothafuckas need to check game out there and wake up and realize that Keith is the Don at this shit here, look at the fucking pics, look at the wheels, aint no one touching this shit, Keiths got it locked down, quality,prices ***** please. Keith keep on doing what you do, taking care of the Lowriders out there. GOD DAMN THOSE RIMS ARE CLEAN, CHRONIC BETTER TAKE NOTES!!! HOLLA


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NEED I POST ...MOREEEEEEEEE...THIS IS A GREAT TOPIC CAUSE I GOT 3 ORDERS FROM IT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES SOME FOTOS FOR YOU TO USE /TO SHAIR/ TO BITE,,,,WHAT EVER YOU NEED......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SEE YA


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

theres some GEMS in there :0 nice work!!


----------



## schoolboylincoln (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 30 2005, 04:15 PM
> *All you hating ass mothafuckas need to check game out there and wake up and realize that Keith is the Don at this shit here, look at the fucking pics, look at the wheels, aint no one touching this shit, Keiths got it locked down, quality,prices ***** please. Keith keep on doing what you do, taking care of the Lowriders out there. GOD DAMN THOSE RIMS ARE CLEAN, CHRONIC BETTER TAKE NOTES!!! HOLLA
> [snapback]2930283[/snapback]​*


hell ya....chronic talk'n "I got a store front not the back of my house" Chronic look at this guys work.......He's deffinently in da house!!!!!! Keith's the bomb....Keiths took care of most of the people that read this thread...Maybe thats why he sponsors it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 03:24 PM
> *HERE
> [snapback]2930303[/snapback]​*



Whats up wit them twisted spokes I will order 5 new rims right now if I can get my spokes twisted like that cuz thas tight as hell.....Holla back ASAP


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Mar 30 2005, 04:15 PM
> *All you hating ass mothafuckas need to check game out there and wake up and realize that Keith is the Don at this shit here, look at the fucking pics, look at the wheels, aint no one touching this shit, Keiths got it locked down, quality,prices ***** please. Keith keep on doing what you do, taking care of the Lowriders out there. GOD DAMN THOSE RIMS ARE CLEAN, CHRONIC BETTER TAKE NOTES!!! HOLLA
> [snapback]2930283[/snapback]​*


fa sho!!!


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

KEITH'S WORK IS SICK!!! DROPPIN THA HOT COLORS 4 SPRING/SUMMER YA HEARD!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

heres a few more just did today


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

those penut butter/black go hard :thumbsup: keith do u ever get any stainless spokes


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 30 2005, 09:14 PM
> *those penut butter/black go hard :thumbsup: keith do u ever get any stainless spokes
> [snapback]2931822[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i always said fat people are creative.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 30 2005, 09:14 PM
> *those penut butter/black go hard :thumbsup: keith do u ever get any stainless spokes
> [snapback]2931822[/snapback]​*


I CAN BUT THE STANLESS ISNT THE GREAT...


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 01:07 PM
> *JUST A TASTE
> [snapback]2929371[/snapback]​*


KIETH IZ THIS A GOLD KANDI? HAVE YOU DONT AND HAVE ANY PICS OF BROWN CANDY ON YOUR WHEELZ. THANX


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 30 2005, 09:25 PM
> *KIETH IZ THIS A GOLD KANDI? HAVE YOU DONT AND HAVE ANY PICS OF BROWN CANDY ON YOUR WHEELZ. THANX
> [snapback]2931901[/snapback]​*


ITS A COPPER...SOME SAY LITE ROOT BEER BROWN....ITYS VERY NICE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

okay i need to ask you kieth ive seen all the wheels you do and i must say you do some tight work /// well i deal w/OG wire and others and i must know are the wheels you sell OG or MCLEAN


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

how much for theese i live in the same city as cuttn_thru


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 30 2005, 10:52 PM
> *okay i need to ask you kieth ive seen all the wheels you do and i must say you do some tight work /// well i deal w/OG wire and others and i must know are the wheels you sell OG or MCLEAN
> [snapback]2932248[/snapback]​*


I USE WHAT EVER PARTS I CAN GET AT THIS PRESENT TIME.BUT MAINLY OG WIRE,THEY ARE ONE OF THE FEW COMPANYS THAT BRING IN UNSEALED WHEELS, SO WE UNDO THEM AND USE ARE OWN POWDER COATER....AS YOU CAN SEE THE COLORS ARE FAR MORE DIFF FROM THE OTHERS... SO I USE BOTH, AND EVEN OTHERS WHEN NEEDED.....SO I HOPE THAT HELPS....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Mar 30 2005, 11:34 PM
> *how much for theese i live in the same city as cuttn_thru
> [snapback]2932381[/snapback]​*


720 SHIPPED TO CND


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MORE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 EVEN LIL KEITH HELPS GETTIN IT RIGTH


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2005, 03:45 AM
> *:0 EVEN LIL KEITH HELPS GTTIN IT RIGTH
> [snapback]2932709[/snapback]​*


Homeboyz!

Hey whats up! I have a shop in Houston, Texas and i was wondering what you can sell me a set like the picture attached. But everything that is gold make it chrome also what about a set that is the same as the pic attached but all like that anodized blue.

Much Appreciated.

Mark
Marcustoms
www.marcustoms.com


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 09:09 PM
> *heres a few more just did today
> [snapback]2931793[/snapback]​*


Hey Keith, 

Are the middle wheels my wheels?


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Hey Keith,
> 
> Are the middle wheels my wheels?
> ...



WOW CUZ!! you getting those wirez sure bet they will look bad ass on u ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 06:12 AM
> *Hey Keith,
> 
> Are the middle wheels my wheels?
> ...


YES THEY SHIPPIED LAST NITE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

im not real crazy about the look of chrome on the OG wires outer it looks kinda dull any ideas


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2005, 09:51 AM
> *YES THEY SHIPPIED LAST NITE
> [snapback]2933693[/snapback]​*



Thanks, once again... !!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

keith, how are the candy blue and magenta rims coming along? he asked me about them last nite...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 31 2005, 09:55 AM
> *im not real crazy about the look of chrome on the OG wires outer it looks kinda dull any ideas
> [snapback]2933707[/snapback]​*


YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET...ITS REALLY ALL THE SAME NOW WITH THE EXPECTION OF LUXOR AND MCLEAN OUTER, NOW THERE CROME IS SUPER NICE, BUT SUPER EXPENIVSE, IVE NOTICED THE SAME... I JUST SRIPPED SOME RIMMS FROM A DIFF. COMP..AND THERE WASNT ANY NICKLE ON THE RIMMS....DAMMMMMM,THATS BAD


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Thanks, once again... !!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2933722[/snapback]​*



DAM CUZ LET ME SEE THEN WHEN U GET THEM THEY LOOK RAW ASS HELZZ :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: IF U GET THEM TODAY I WILL STOP BY WIT MA BRO MARIO IF HE WANS TO GO


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 31 2005, 11:07 AM
> *DAM  CUZ  LET ME SEE THEN  WHEN U GET THEM  THEY LOOK RAW ASS HELZZ  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:    IF U GET THEM TODAY I WILL STOP BY WIT MA BRO MARIO IF HE WANS TO GO
> [snapback]2934006[/snapback]​*



Slow down, dawg.... :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Slow down, dawg....  :biggrin:  :twak:
> [snapback]2934022[/snapback]​*


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: keithy keithy keithy cant you see your wire work just hypnotize's me 

LOL


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DARK BLUE


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 12:10 PM
> *
> [snapback]2934024[/snapback]​*





LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 31 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Hey Keith,
> 
> Are the middle wheels my wheels?
> ...




wow cuz u geting those rims hummmmmm nice bet will look bad ass on the ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

How much for 5 of these in 14/6 with tires on 4 of them?


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey keith is this you? :0


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

yes it is


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Mar 31 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Hey keith is this you? :0
> [snapback]2935318[/snapback]​*


yes it is him


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Mar 31 2005, 05:56 PM
> *Hey keith is this you? :0
> [snapback]2935318[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Mar 31 2005, 10:08 AM
> *keith, how are the candy blue and magenta rims coming along? he asked me about them last nite...
> [snapback]2933745[/snapback]​*


JUST ABOUT DONE, FINALLY TRUING STAGE..HERES A PERVIEW I PLAN TO SHIP FRIDAY


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MORE....THE YELLOW DISH AND SPOKE ARE FOR SELL....600 SHIPPPED -2 14/6R AND 2 14/7 R


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NICE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hey man, how much u want for some green ones that will match my lincoln tw, some 13's or 14's and how much fot tha louis vuitton ones, them are sick, n what are they made of, vinal?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 31 2005, 10:21 PM
> *hey man, how much u want for some green ones that will match my lincoln tw, some 13's or 14's and how much fot tha louis vuitton ones, them are sick, n what are they made of, vinal?
> [snapback]2937366[/snapback]​*


WHAT DO YOU WANT POWDER COATED??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 12:10 PM
> *DAMMM
> [snapback]2929391[/snapback]​*


somethin like the bottom rims..... bout how much?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ight, its not quotin tha pic i want, so ill juss tell ya
i want the wheel and the upper spokes, somethin like the lime green lookin ones u got on the first page, like 3rd post or somethin....


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

The copper wires are the shit. got to give you props on your work. Thanks for the Show and Tell pics. ( SHOW us the wires you have done, then TELL us were too get them!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2005, 12:36 AM
> *720 SHIPPED TO CND
> [snapback]2932698[/snapback]​*


how about theese with a chrome dish would they be cheaper? :dunno:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 01:12 PM
> *REALLY
> [snapback]2929401[/snapback]​*



Upper right rim I need a set of those knock offs they are completely smooth. No steps how much. Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 1 2005, 03:41 AM
> *Upper right rim  I need a set of those knock offs they are completely smooth. No steps how much.  Thanks
> [snapback]2938293[/snapback]​*


60 shippped


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 04:29 PM
> *NEED I POST ...MOREEEEEEEEE...THIS IS A GREAT TOPIC  CAUSE I GOT 3 ORDERS FROM IT
> 
> 
> ...


woah wtf


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 1 2005, 12:40 PM
> *woah wtf
> [snapback]2939699[/snapback]​*



off tha hook for real


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

YEA HOW MUCH FOR THA LOUIS VUITTON RIMS IN 14'S?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2005, 09:48 PM
> *JUST ABOUT DONE, FINALLY TRUING STAGE..HERES A PERVIEW I PLAN TO SHIP  FRIDAY
> [snapback]2937221[/snapback]​*


those are nice! great job keith... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Apr 1 2005, 05:52 PM
> *those are nice! great job keith... :wave:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2941434[/snapback]​*


done and shipped


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

my god, those are clean rims. continue your awesome work


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

3 MORE SETS TODAY AND 3 SETS OF CROME OUT ,ONE SET OF GOLD CENTER


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

which one of theese are cheaper keith?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Are these mine, Keith?


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 1 2005, 09:47 PM
> *3 MORE SETS TODAY AND 3 SETS OF CROME OUT ,ONE SET OF GOLD CENTER
> [snapback]2942126[/snapback]​*


are these a new style of KO's???why do they look like that???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much for all chrome 13 with twisted spokes? no tire no adapter or ko?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

never answered.........how much for 4 14's in tha green powder coated rims,(spokes and Hub PC'd)??? and how much for 4 14's in the louis vuitton??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 2 2005, 12:46 PM
> *never answered.........how much for 4 14's in tha green powder coated rims,(spokes and Hub PC'd)??? and how much for 4 14's in the louis vuitton??
> [snapback]2944211[/snapback]​*


HUM AND SPOKE 580 SHIPPPED...............AS FAR AS THE LOUIE...ILL GET A PRICE ASAP


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 2 2005, 09:13 AM
> *how much for all chrome 13 with twisted spokes? no tire no adapter or ko?
> [snapback]2943474[/snapback]​*


ILL HAVE TO CHECK,,,WE HAD 14 INCH ONLY,AT THIS TIME


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> *HUM AND SPOKE 580 SHIPPPED...............AS FAR AS THE LOUIE...ILL GET A PRICE ASAP
> [snapback]2944239[/snapback]​*


ight, lemme know on the LV ones, n what all comes with these?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wanna c what car those are going on


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how much for 14's on the post 89 and the green ones(the last ones) in post 90, u gave me a price for the green ones, u find out the price of the louis vuitton ones yet? lemme know...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 2 2005, 05:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if their not outragious, im gonna put them on my lincon towncar


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 3 2005, 12:17 PM
> *how much for 14's on the post 89 and the green ones(the last ones) in post 90, u gave me a price for the green ones, u find out the price of the louis vuitton ones yet? lemme know...
> [snapback]2947519[/snapback]​*


the green are 550 shippped,,,the louies am not sure, buy those rimm are for show only, they wouldnt last on a daily


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

What up KEITH, how much for these, are they 14x7's and is the offset enough to fit on a 94 Fleetwood without rubbing if I trim the handles down on the skirts. Man these are the cleanest fucking rims I've seen yet, then the copper ones. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 3 2005, 02:19 PM
> *if their not outragious, im gonna put them on my lincon towncar
> [snapback]2947524[/snapback]​*




u ordered those? jesus man, that linc needs some help. for one, im glad u chose to get rid of the b/o's but your hoses are all hangin out n shit. im not saying mines any better. but i was expecting those to go ona trailor queen. no offense man. just seems like throwing (excuse the Marine Corps terminology) diamonds on a turd.


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

how much for a set of 13's K.O. with tires that will fit a 85 cutlass supreme reverse offset I think shipped to 60067, Illinois


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 4 2005, 06:34 AM
> *how much for a set of 13's K.O. with tires that will fit a 85 cutlass supreme reverse offset I think shipped to 60067, Illinois
> [snapback]2950536[/snapback]​*


IN CROME 520 SHIPPPED( MCLEANS)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Apr 3 2005, 09:16 PM
> *What up KEITH, how much for these, are they 14x7's and is the offset enough to fit on a 94 Fleetwood without rubbing if I trim the handles down on the skirts. Man these are the cleanest fucking rims I've seen yet, then the copper ones. Keep up the good work.
> [snapback]2949545[/snapback]​*


THOSE ARE LIKE 820 SHIPPED , BUT THE REAR SOULD BE 14/6R, IVE TRIM THE HANDELS DOWN BEFOR AND IT WORK BUT IT STILL RUBBED WHEN IT WAS LAYED,SO GO WITH THE 14/6


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 4 2005, 05:05 AM
> *u ordered those? jesus man, that linc needs some help. for one, im glad u chose to get rid of the b/o's but your hoses are all hangin out n shit. im not saying mines any better. but i was expecting those to go ona trailor queen. no offense man. just seems like throwing (excuse the Marine Corps terminology) diamonds on a turd.
> [snapback]2950379[/snapback]​*


na i didnt order them, i was askin how much, cuz its somethin i would like to get sometime.... n i wouldnt drive on them n e ways, n the hoses are hangin, cuz i jus redid the hoses and havent hooked em back to tha frame yet, cuz its cold as fuck here, till like this past week...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

how much shipped to 47130
13/7 this color but i want 
dish ,spokes purple
hub nipple and spinner chrome


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 4 2005, 03:42 PM
> *how much shipped to 47130
> 13/7  this color but i want
> dish ,spokes purple
> ...


660 SHIPPED


----------



## trig3p328 (Apr 5, 2005)

STOP STOP STOP...you hurtin em man. I aint never seen gangsta shit like this. I gotta holla at you!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get me a price on all chrome twisted spokes 13s just the rim no adapter or ko.. tax return time comin up


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:tears: keith dosent have twisted spokes but to any one who dose pm me


----------



## 1sickucelac (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey keith, can u tell me what color the spokes are on page 1 under where u replied ok chronic....its the 2nd pictured rim under the green one??.... thx homie!


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

can i see some white dish...center gold???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sickucelac_@Apr 5 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Hey keith, can u tell me what color the spokes are on page 1  under where u replied ok chronic....its the 2nd pictured rim under the green one??.... thx homie!
> [snapback]2959872[/snapback]​*


MANGEA CANDY...LIKE THE PINK/RED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Apr 6 2005, 06:56 AM
> *can i see some white dish...center gold???
> [snapback]2960961[/snapback]​*


DONT HAVE A FOTO OFF HAND


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

any progress pics on mine?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight wheels homie!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 6 2005, 11:57 AM
> *any progress pics on mine?
> [snapback]2962261[/snapback]​*


your name??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 01:10 PM
> *your name??
> [snapback]2962338[/snapback]​*



jon from nebraska


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 6 2005, 02:31 PM
> *jon from nebraska
> [snapback]2962895[/snapback]​*


lets see you paid me on the 25th so thats just 2 weeks...turn around is 3-4 weeks..................................................................................................................................
































but your wheels are done and shipped....please dont ask me for a trackin numer till friday...thats jon


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SOME MORE WORK


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

damn keith, thats was faster than last time!!!! see ppl this is why homeboyz is the best!!!! good lookin out thanks again Jon


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 11:15 AM
> *DONT HAVE A FOTO  OFF HAND
> [snapback]2962053[/snapback]​*


similar


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

$? 14in reversed d's, twisted spokes, metalic black hub & barrel, w/ tires, adapters, and 2 bar spinners. shipped to 46124.


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 3 2005, 02:19 PM
> *if their not outragious, im gonna put them on my lincon towncar
> [snapback]2947524[/snapback]​*


watever those go on prolly wont be driven, and if it is, thats pretty dumb, imagine how hard it will be to clean with road grime, brake dust and so on...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 11 2005, 12:22 PM
> *$? 14in reversed d's, twisted spokes, metalic black hub & barrel, w/ tires, adapters, and 2 bar spinners. shipped to 46124.
> [snapback]2984109[/snapback]​*


775 SHIPPPED ...BUT I DONT HAVE TWISTED SPOKES AT THIS TIME


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUMMM


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn keith how mant wheels do you make in a month?NICE WORK


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 26 2006, 05:20 PM~5501724
> *damn keith how mant wheels do you make in a month?NICE WORK
> *



LOL @ U bringin this post from april 2005


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 12:37 PM~2929583
> *80 % WAS JUST DONE IN THE PAST FEW MONTHS
> *


how much for these


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@May 26 2006, 03:47 PM~5502186
> *LOL @ U bringin this post from april 2005
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5501724
> *damn keith how mant wheels do you make in a month?NICE WORK
> *


20-30 easy !!!!!!! I try to only take on a few sets a week ,its just a 2 day a week job now, well its been 2-3 days job, for the last year... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

same rim thanks hmie still look new


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 26 2006, 10:16 PM~5503885
> *20-30 easy i  try  to  only  take    sets  a week ,its  just  a  2 day  a  week thing  now, well its  been  2-3  days  for the  last  year...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

how much are a set of all gold centers with chrome 2 prong spinners, with those twisted spokes?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much are the black and chrome mclean chips?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice wheels bro!! I'm gonna be needing some 17" standards all chrome.


----------



## the727kid (Jun 4, 2006)

That's some real good work.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

GREAT WORK KEEF  GUS(GALAXY WIRE WHEELS) DOES A GOOD JOB :0


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

nice job man, how much do you say a set of these will be in either a 17, 18, or 20?

and if you do tires, how much extra?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## cutlass87 (Jun 10, 2006)

i need 4 13x7 rims like the white an all golds but i would like it black spokes with all gold.


----------

